# Why does every body dislike Blue?



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

I have never used blue but i currently feed raw and when I go camping I need to feed kibble and blue seems purist. Everyone says its too rich, what do they mean by that, rich as in more pure meat wise such as the richness of feeding raw in the first place


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

I like Blue Buffalo - I use the Wilderness Grain Free, either chicken or salmon. Max has done quite well on it.


----------



## Pup (May 12, 2012)

It's definitely better than some foods, but I wouldn't feed it..just my opinion


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Pup said:


> It's definitely better than some foods, but I wouldn't feed it..just my opinion


Why not? (That's really all I had to ask but it won't let me post unless I say more.)


----------



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

The perks of the app


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

I switched Rose to BB from day one and she loves it.


----------



## Sammy&Cooper (Dec 28, 2011)

both my two were switched to blue buffalo about 6-8 months ago and they are doing really well on it. they currently eat blue basics turkey and potato and were previously fed wellness whitefish and sweet potato. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Bear's been eating Blue as soon as we ran out of food from the rescue. He's excelled on it, IMHO. I love his coat. Though he does tend to get red eyes. But I'm still trying to figure out if it's the food or dust or the cats. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Also, a lot of members describe their pups having diarrhea or soft/loose stools on Blue. I believe by "too rich" they are referring to the same way you might say a particular chocolate mousse is too rich, and you can only take a few bites without getting a bad tummy ache. I'm not sure how else to explain it. Lol. Perhaps its too many "heavy" ingredients. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Blue Buffalo is a fairly new food on the market, in comparison to other brands. It really hasn't been out there long enough to have a track record of quality. It touts ITSELF as being high quality. There are too many dogs and puppies getting diarrhea when being fed BB. My personal opinion, when that many dogs, as evidenced just by the board members here, can't eat it, it's not a good product regardless what it says about itself or what ingredients it claims to have that are supposed to be better than others. My son tried it with his dogs, and they both got diarrhea while eating it, which went away as soon as he switched to another food. And yes, he did a slow transition onto BB, but the diarrhea started as soon as there was 50% BB in the mix.


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

I have never heard of BB dog food being too rich but I have had numerous complaints of their puppy food causing diarrhea. I spoke to a former BB rep and she told me that she had to stop selling it because she couldn't recommend it for puppies. 
I will admit that I have heard of some pups that do well on it but the majority of pups don't. I don't know why. Maybe too rich, maybe some other reason.


----------



## jagmanbrg (Jan 4, 2011)

I can only speak to our dog, but Granger has been fed BB since coming home at 8 weeks. He was on Chicken and Brown Rice, but a few months ago we switched him to the Fish and Sweet Potato. I don't know why but he just didn't seem excited when it was time to eat, we tried the fish and he goes crazy when its time to eat now.

Our breeder fed Pro Plan, which imo is a good food, but before we brought him home I did my research and I came to the conclusion that I wanted a food that didn't include crap in it. Would you eat food that had chicken beaks in it? I know I wouldn't, so why feed it do your dog. The best thing you can do imo is do your research on the ingredients you wanna feed and then do research on the brand and see what works.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Like others have said, Blue is an okay food in my opinion. It's not something I would feed to my dog, as it is almost too "commercialized", kind of like Iams or Purina. In my opinion, a lot of the better foods are not advertised, but are family-owned companies that have little to no recalls, like Taste of the Wild had this past summer. I find comfort in feeding my dog Fromm, a company based in my home state, Wisconsin.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

The reason I do not like blue is because I see so many dogs with issues on it- diarrhea being the main thing, but also allergies. They put themselves on a high pedestal on TV and other places and that is something I don't like as well.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I think BB is fine, but just because a brand decides to run a lot of ads proclaiming its superiority to other foods does not make it better. The food we feed (Acana) does not advertise like that so it is lesser known. But our dogs do amazing on it. The lack of brand recognition in and of itself doesn't make Acana inferior to BB though.


----------



## lynn0624rj (Mar 27, 2012)

I used to feed my puppy bb and I have never had any problems. I recently switched her only because the closest place I could buy it was an hour away from where I live and sometimes I would run out before I could get more.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

goldenjackpuppy said:


> I think BB is fine, but just because a brand decides to run a lot of ads* proclaiming its superiority* to other foods does not make it better.


Sigh, same old story. Feed your dog this and it will be the most wonderful thing for them. Those commercials make me vomit. Marketing does nothing for me., knowledge of my dog and what they thrive on does.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

GoldenCamper said:


> Sigh, same old story. Feed your dog this and it will be the most wonderful thing for them. Those commercials make me vomit. Marketing does nothing for me., knowledge of my dog and what they thrive on does.


I'm glad I don't have cable. Lol. I'm sure the ads would make me vomit too. Lol. But we choose blue based on numerous referrals from friends and family who use it and after some research. I'm sure there are better brands for individual dogs, but Bear does well. So ATM I'm happy with the brand. Lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MattyM (Jan 2, 2013)

I know I'm a new member, and have only posted to this forum for the sake of rehoming my mom's dog, but I have dogs of my own and used to get into crazy this food is better then that food arguments on forums all the time!

After years of trying food after food, reading ingredients and feeding raw, I've come to one simple conclusion: There is no one BEST food that works for all dogs.

Some dogs only do well on no grain, high protein, cold pressed doggy boutique type food while others only do well on Kibbles'n'bits. And there are PLENTY of dogs in between.

My theory is: feed the best food you can find, for a price that you can afford, that the dog thrives on. 

I always read ingredients. I always look for protein and protein meals in the first five ingredients. I like to feed grain free, but I actually had a dog that only did well on food that had corn in it!! :yuck:

If a dog loses weight or stops eating, starts losing fur and has goopy eyes, the food probably isn't working for him/her. If a dog is digesting the food well (no super smelly gas, firm poops), gaining or maintaining weight, and has a nice clean coat, then it's likely the food is working for them.

My main concern is always the dog and how well they thrive on a food, not the name or price of the food itself.

I do have to agree that most of the foods I end up feeding are rarely foods that have tv advertisements....HOWEVER, I am currently feeding BB to the Golden I have here, and he LOVES it (and his stinky ears are starting to clear up!)


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

GoldenCamper said:


> Sigh, same old story. Feed your dog this and it will be the most wonderful thing for them. Those commercials make me vomit. Marketing does nothing for me., knowledge of my dog and what they thrive on does.


And my dog DOES do well on Blue. 

I chose it because it's the best quality that I can afford, and as long as he does well on it, that will continue to be my criteria. Their commercials had nothing to do with my choice, and I kinda resent the insinuation that those of us who made the choice to feed this brand, did so ONLY because somebody on the idiot box in the corner said we should.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

laprincessa said:


> And my dog DOES do well on Blue.
> 
> I chose it because it's the best quality that I can afford, and as long as he does well on it, that will continue to be my criteria. Their commercials had nothing to do with my choice, and I kinda resent the insinuation that those of us who made the choice to feed this brand, did so ONLY because somebody on the idiot box in the corner said we should.


Chill out. I was not bash BB, just the way it is "best for all" type thing. Plenty of other dog food brands say the same. Very confusing for a new dog owners to wonder what is right.

If perhaps I made some type of insinuation I apologize.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I don't dislike BB but both my dogs had problems wiith it, it was too rich for their systems. I switched them both to PPP SS, they are doing great on it. 

If BB works for your dog(s), stick with it.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

laprincessa said:


> And my dog DOES do well on Blue.
> 
> I chose it because it's the best quality that I can afford, and as long as he does well on it, that will continue to be my criteria. Their commercials had nothing to do with my choice, and I kinda resent the insinuation that those of us who made the choice to feed this brand, did so ONLY because somebody on the idiot box in the corner said we should.


Nobody said people who feed BB only chose it because of the commercials. The point I see made about the commercials, is that the commercials are annoying.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

There is no one food that works for all dogs. However, BB has had recalls and issues in the past that would have me looking elsewhere. Vitamin D toxicity associated with Blue Buffalo dog food, recall issued - Georgia Veterinary Medical Association

List of recalls for Pet Food Products from Blue Buffalo

I also like to know where the ingredients are sourced from, including the vitamin pak. There are many good foods out there so feed what works and with what you feel comfortable with. However, I would urge everyone to investigate whatever food you're feeding and make sure it does pass your comfort test.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Brave said:


> Also, a lot of members describe their pups having diarrhea or soft/loose stools on Blue. I believe by "too rich" they are referring to the same way you might say a particular chocolate mousse is too rich, and you can only take a few bites without getting a bad tummy ache. I'm not sure how else to explain it. Lol. Perhaps its too many "heavy" ingredients.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


I agree, it just is too rich for some dogs, not a bad food.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

How about because it is an overpriced underperforming product.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Willow52 said:


> I agree, it just is too rich for some dogs, not a bad food.


This keeps getting repeated, "it's too rich for some dogs", but if it causes diarrhea in a good number of dogs, why is it not a bad food? I just don't think it can be called a good food if dogs routinely get sick from it.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

I admit, I was the one who made the comment about it being too commercialized. I think it's annoying and a bit arrogant to say on TV that your product is better just because. I like the brands that are not commercialized and have quality assurance.

I'm happy with my home state making my food. My dog would always throw up at least once when we switched over to a new food, a few weeks after we did the switch. She has not once thrown up while on Fromm. I feel VERY safe feeding her a food that is from a family-owned company, that has never had a recall. She loves the food and is doing great on it, especially with her being 9 years old, I have to watch her. 

If your dog does great on it, good for you. But, I'll be the idiot in the corner that has a very trustworthy company they can buy from.


----------



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

Lol I've never seen a BB commercial or even a purina one, only IAMS, I don't have cable


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

I dont feed BB but maybe I should go buy some Pedigree because its on TV all the time. Getting rather tired of seeing those commercials. Also, Beneful is another annoying commercial


----------



## jagmanbrg (Jan 4, 2011)

Swampcollie said:


> How about because it is an overpriced underperforming product.


Just curious as to why you say it's an underperforming product? I'm not partial to Blue or a "fanboy" I chose Blue because it seemed like a good quality food. If Granger wasn't doing well on it I would do more research on other foods, but he is so I have no reason to. 

The only thing negative I've heard about it is the "its to rich etc.." Since mine does fine on it,(firm poops etc..) that means nothing to me. I'm not a expert when it comes to ingredients as far as what ingredient is good for what(coat quality etc) but on paper it seems like they use good stuff?

There's alot of information out there, some of it misleading, for example:
Purina’s Inedible Animal Food

Is this a site with a hidden agenda? Would I never feed my dog Purina again after reading that article? Not necessarily, I think it's about doing the most research you can and listen to people whos opinion you value and form your own opinion.


----------



## dwiley (Aug 19, 2012)

Swampcollie said:


> How about because it is an overpriced underperforming product.


This is how I feel about BB as well.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I don't dislike Blue; Flora just had horrible liquid diarrhea on it. I feed her Purina One Pro Plan, which I know for a fact that many people (for some reason) abhor with the intensity of a thousand suns. Hey, it works for my dog. What are you gonna do? Feed what your dog does well on, end of story.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

jagmanbrg said:


> There's alot of information out there, some of it misleading, for example:
> Purina’s Inedible Animal Food
> 
> Is this a site with a hidden agenda? Would I never feed my dog Purina again after reading that article?


That particular site is one of many that has an agenda. The author is not a Veterinarian, animal nutritionist, and lacks any professional credentials in the field of nutrition. I have a lot of opinions on heart surgery, but that doesn't make me a Cardiologist or qualified heart surgeon. 

When you're buying a food, most people look for a degree of results balanced against the cost of the product. For example, Ol Roy is an inexpensive food and you get what you pay for, dogs with thin course coats, poor muscle development, no stamina to speak of while performing physical work, and succeptable to injury and illness over time.

Better foods deliver dogs that demonstrate outstanding condition. Thick luxurious coats, superior physical development, superior endurance and stamina performing physical work over the long term. 

Breeders can really see the results a food delivers when feeding pregnant females and nursing mothers. Better nutrition translates into larger litters, robust puppies and mothers in significantly better overall condition at weaning time. 

Foods like Nutrisource, Pro Plan and Eukanuba continue to deliver superior results year after year. Blue does not, and worse yet, it is far more expensive than the aforementioned products. 

When you spend more for a product, you expect to see better results in the dogs you're feeding it to. If it isn't delivering better results......


It is just another in a long line of overpriced underperforming products.


----------



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

just saw my first pedigree commercial, lol


----------



## jagmanbrg (Jan 4, 2011)

Swampcollie said:


> Foods like Nutrisource, Pro Plan and Eukanuba continue to deliver superior results year after year. Blue does not, and worse yet, it is far more expensive than the aforementioned products.


Just curious what your basing this on?

I'm assuming your involved in field or hunting, judging by your name, so if you or you've known people that have used Blue and weren't happy with the results compared to the foods you mentioned then I understand, just curious, cause that's a pretty bold statement. I've actually been considering switching to Pro Plan, simply because it's about 10 bucks cheaper, but have been hesitant because Granger has done fine on BB.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

I base my views on the actual results I've seen. I have seen the results various products deliver in my own dogs, my customers dogs, my training dogs, other breeders dogs, and other dogs in our training group. Most of which I saw 4 to 6 days a week, for a number of years. There are also numerous dogs I've observed at various AKC events as a spectator, competitor and Judge. When I see a dog in prime condition I ask the owner or handler what they are feeding this dog and the other dogs in their care. (I'll give you a little hint, not many feed Blue.)

It's one thing to produce pretty ads in magazines and television, anybody can do that. It's a whole different thing to produce superior results with real dogs over the long term. That's a much more difficult goal to accomplish. 

The only people I know that were happy with products like Blue, were those that owned dogs with special nutritional requirements due to health issues like allergies. Their dogs had special needs and their owners had to search for something that was marginally compatible with their dogs. Their dogs still didn't look as good as those fed Pro Plan or Eukanuba, but they really didn't have many options open to them. They had to play the genetic hand their dogs were dealt.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I have to agree with Swampcollie. I feed my dogs Fromm bc it makes me feel good, but to anyone who is actively showing, I have to feed either Pro Plan Premium Performance(sporting now) or Eukanuba Premium performance. The difference in glossy coat, energy, and muscle is undeniable.


----------



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

I do think BB is an alright food, much better than some others out there, but to me its only a step up from those that I call "fast food" dog foods. My dogs did well on it coat/energy wise, but it made them have the worst diarrhea - up every two hours at night barely making it outside. The minute we switched them off of it their poops firmed up. It seems like a number of dogs have this issue on BB. If that many dogs have issues on it - even if it does produce healthy looking dogs on the outside - it can't be THAT great of a food. BB is why I'm switching to raw, there are so many "good" dog foods out there, but to me its just so hard to prove or actually find which ones really are good. I like a minimal ingredient diet where I can control whats going into my dogs. This is my personal opinion based on my experience with it. I think if a food works for your dog stick with it. Like everyone has said there's never going to be one single food that is great for every single dog. Trial and error seems to be key, oh and lots and lots of research.


----------



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

I would agree with most things that swamp said except the comparison to pro plan, judging from what I've seen and heard along with the ingredients I think that as long as your dog was doing well on bb in the first place, it gives better results than pro plan


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## WasChampionFan (Mar 31, 2012)

Tuco said:


> I would agree with most things that swamp said except the comparison to pro plan, judging from what I've seen and heard along with the ingredients I think that as long as your dog was doing well on bb in the first place, it gives better results than pro plan
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


 
I have never seen one dog at a field trial using Blue Buffalo. Probably half use Pro Plan or Eukanuba.

So I can't understand what you have seen or heard.

I would use a food called The Pride Pro Series before BB, and it costs less than 1/3rd the price.


----------



## desi.n.nutro (Mar 18, 2011)

So, no pet food company would knowingly make a product that would harm their clientele. That said there will be ingredients and processes that are better than others. Obviously there are companies who produce products and include ingredients in their products with a mission in mind. If company’s priorities align with yours, you will feel comfortable feeding it. Some companies answer to a board of directors and make profit their first priority. Some companies invest heavily into marketing with less attention to the product. Some follow trends. 

I think BB is disliked because of a progression of events. The first hit BB took to their reputation was when they would not reveal where their food was manufactured or where they purchased their ingredients. They were removed from the WHOLE DOG JOURNAL for this reason. They have revealed the co-packers they use recently but they like to focus on the point that their offices are in Connecticut hoping clients will infer they are manufactured there too. When dogs suffered loose stools on BB, the second hit because there were tons of them, they started to say the food was "too rich". If you read all the posts hear you will see that people assumed that was because of more meat and more fats and that should be a good thing for most dogs. It is your dog…not our product -has worked well for them. They really have no more meat than any other product in the "Premium" category. IMO "too rich" has to do with the way they process their vitamins. They have a meat/carb kibble and a vitamin kibble. First they weigh different so some days the dog may get more vitamins and less meat and then at the other end of the bag they get more meat and less vitamins. This lack of consistency is what I blame. Another hit they took again has to do with their co-packers. They used companies that made their own products so there were rumors of sabotage and it was believed a lack of testing and oversight on BB’s part left them vulnerable. BB has broke ground on building their own manufacturing facility now but it will be years before they make their own products. 

Figure out what makes you and your pet comfortable feeding. I would pick a company whose first priority is our pets.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Desi - thank you for outlining that for me. I appreciate your insight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Naples6020 (Dec 14, 2012)

I feed BB and my pup enjoys the food. Check out he dog food ratings! It has quality ingredients. I think purina is a waste! When the first 4 items on the food back is grain products I dont waste my time. Same goes for treats


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

I never weigh in on food threads but thought I'd let you know that BB is one of the few companies that will not reveal their product analysis to the public. A colleague in in Animal Biology did a dissertation on food for cat foods, wet and dry, (with the aim of looking at diabetes in cats) and got every major product to provide their analyses (not GUARANTEED) and BB was one of the only that said no. The bigges producer who shall remain nameless was the other that would not provide a full useable analyses.

Fastinating paper by the way - little difference in some ways between high and low "quality" foods (especially interesting was the protein content) though low "quality" foods are generally very high in carbs which is generally considered inappropriate for cats. It has not been published yet.


----------



## Naples6020 (Dec 14, 2012)

Jackie dont know if your information is true! 

Here is the website I found for dog food Blue buffalo is a 4 star product- see Dog Food Analysis - Reviews of kibble So,


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Reviews on the Dog Food Analysis site are their own based only on publicly available information. It's not really a very reliable site.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

mylissyk said:


> Reviews on the Dog Food Analysis site are their own based only on publicly available information. It's not really a very reliable site.


Agreed. I like those sites to read reviews by real people that have used it (a specific food I may be interested in)--but don't put much stock in to a food just because of what it's rated, personally.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Naples6020 said:


> Jackie dont know if your information is true!
> 
> Here is the website I found for dog food Blue buffalo is a 4 star product- see Dog Food Analysis - Reviews of kibble So,


Sorry, should have explained. "Typical Nutrient Analyses" are done by each company routinely on the actual product to show the median make-up. Kinda like if you took some soup you made and sent it off to a lab to test it for how much protein it has, carbohydrates, fat, etc. This information does not need to be shared with the public but IMHO good companies will willingly do so.

Guaranteed Analysis is the minimum requirement after some conversions and is rarely a reliable true picture of the food.

Here is an example of some data. I am not necessarily endorsing catinfo.org or saying that the options stated are correct. http://www.catinfo.org/docs/Food Chart Public 9-22-12.pdf


----------



## Garfield (Apr 7, 2009)

Tuco said:


> I have never used blue but i currently feed raw and when I go camping I need to feed kibble and blue seems purist. Everyone says its too rich, what do they mean by that, rich as in more pure meat wise such as the richness of feeding raw in the first place
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Don't hate Blue or dissuade from it, just think there's better foods at better values out there that don't come with the disproportionate tendency for digestive issues and overly pushy sales reps).


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

I've been feeding BB for about 5 years... before I'd even heard of it, haha. I stumbled upon it when looking for a higher quality food that Samantha would tolerate. I picked it based upon ingredients having now knowledge of the brand name at the time. We've currently feed the Wilderness Salmon blend.

It was the first high quality food that Samantha enjoyed. It has helped her allergies quite a bit and it did not upset her belly like other foods did. She snubbed her nose at other brands. Mulligan has been eating it since he came home and is also doing great. I know several dogs that are now eating it with success all around. 

With that said.... I have read a lot on here of people having problems. We do not, thus I stick with what works. After a several month slow switch from one food to another I'm still sticking with the winner, haha. I've looked into switching to another brand because I am also not a fan of the recent (last few years) "commercialization" of the brand. I always stop because I'm afraid of re-visiting the tummy upsets of the past. I also hate the reps. I went into the pet sore around Christmas and picked up a bag of dog food. As I was looking at other treats (not BB... gasp) a BB rep snuck up on me and kept pestering me. She was very ignorant in her discussion of food/ treats and exceptionally annoying. I left without buying BB treats... which I was planning on getting after looking at the organic display. 

End of rant. It has worked very well for us so I stick with it, but completely understand that all dogs are different, and that everyone has to choose what works for their pup.


----------



## Cooper's Nana (Dec 1, 2012)

Posts have been helpful. Our Cooper has been on BB for a couple weeks now but off and on diarrhea. After reading I'm definitely switching.the worst has been last few days with 2:30 and 5:30 am runs to the yard! Gotta stop! Is it ok to switch back to original food right away? He was on Royal Canine Puppy Max and he was fine but we wanted better quality. Now that I know diarrhea is from BB (tested for worms and all ok) I'd like to go back 100% to RC before trying a new line. Is this ok to do??


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ArcticCat (Dec 1, 2012)

If you think about. People have to pick dog food that their dog will do alright on. Just shows you most of Dog food is bad. Food should not give runs/allergies/diarrhea etc.


----------



## Garfield (Apr 7, 2009)

Cooper's Nana said:


> Posts have been helpful. Our Cooper has been on BB for a couple weeks now but off and on diarrhea. After reading I'm definitely switching.the worst has been last few days with 2:30 and 5:30 am runs to the yard! Gotta stop! Is it ok to switch back to original food right away? He was on Royal Canine Puppy Max and he was fine but we wanted better quality. Now that I know diarrhea is from BB (tested for worms and all ok) I'd like to go back 100% to RC before trying a new line. Is this ok to do??
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I'm assuming Cooper is a young pup? If he was doing well on what he came to you on, I would go back to that and stick with it for (at least) six months. RC is a fine, well researched food that will give your pup a solid foundation.

Note: While it is most likely the food change causing the GI upset, I would treat for parasites and worms (these things can go undetected even when present & symptomatic) if things don't improve a fair amount of time after returning to RC.


----------



## Cooper's Nana (Dec 1, 2012)

Thanks for feedback. We are doing exactly that. I wonder how long it will take after returning him back 100% to RC to see firmer stool? He had all 3 meals RC today and he had 3 poops of which lunch time was firmer but evening one was runny again. As far as deworming, he was on meds for that a couple months ago and we got the all clear this week. His last dose was 5 days ago. Could it also be meds?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

